# Elmers wood putty



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this stuff rated for fill on sanded wood BEFORE prime? Or is that cutting corners?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use it for nail holes and although the surface of the trim may be primed, the actual hole that the filler is going in isn't. Never had an issue.

I've also tried the new "professional" interior/exterior Elmers. Didn't care for it. Too gritty and tough to sand to a smooth finish IMO. I now only use the interior version.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I have switched to using 3M Patch + Primer for nail holes that are going to be painted. Never have any flashing with that stuff. Dries hard and fast.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I use it. I always fill before priming. Never had. A problem. I double fill.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I too have had excellent results on bare wood. And also with primed surfaces.

I was really impressed the way it worked on a ratty window stool (in my office) and it still looks good after about five years.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! That saved me a bunch of time!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This stuff works great! My method is to dab the holes good and let them sit for a few seconds. Then I do a rub with the palm of my hand and kinda sand it and it smooths out perfect. No sanding needed really.

Oh and if you're wondering why I have tape on the windows, don't ask...


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I use it all the time no problem at all, I am using it now on a big project great stuff.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> This stuff works great! My method is to dab the holes good and let them sit for a few seconds. Then I do a rub with the palm of my hand and kinda sand it and it smooths out perfect. No sanding needed really.
> 
> Oh and if you're wondering why I have tape on the windows, don't ask...



Hey TJ, what's with the tape on the windows?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey TJ I was just looking at that pic and it has me curious. What's with the tape around the window?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I was wondering why your drop doesn't completely cover the floor.

Also, the floor is dirty. That's not conducive to a quality paint job.

And if that's snow outside, you can't open the windows.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Why not just use this amazing :lol: product


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Why not just use this amazing :lol: product


******

 :shutup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> This stuff works great! My method is to dab the holes good and let them sit for a few seconds. Then I do a rub with the palm of my hand and kinda sand it and it smooths out perfect. No sanding needed really.
> 
> Oh and if you're wondering why I have tape on the windows, don't ask...


This is a pic of the older stuff (post #7). The new interior/exterior stuff is almost a gray color and very gritty IMO.

I had to go to the new interior only version (post #1) which is more like the original.

Both my regional company and my local SW have stopped carrying Elmers and gone over to 3M which I also not too fond of. Now have to go elsewhere to get what I want.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RH said:


> This is a pic of the older stuff (post #7). The new interior/exterior stuff is almost a gray color and very gritty IMO.
> 
> I had to go to the new interior only version (post #1) which is more like the original.
> 
> Both my regional company and my local SW have stopped carrying Elmers and gone over to 3M which I also not too fond of. Now have to go elsewhere to get what I want.


Yeah, most offerings are way too gritty. No clue what they are thinking making that stuff.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My SW carries elmers they also have their own labeled filler. I haven't tried it yet tho.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Why not just use this amazing :lol: product



Waiting for Benjamin moore to come out with the Regal line of that paint!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Why not just use this amazing :lol: product



They forgot "*WASH, SAND, & INVOICE*"

Behr is putting that product on the shelves next month :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Say it ain't so Joe?!


----------

